# Getting passport back mid-application for Residence Card?



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

EEA Family Permit applied for as of yesterday! Thinking ahead, I have some questions for my next step of obtaining the Residence Card after I move to the UK - 

I'm thinking that I'll want my husband and myself to both to come back to the US for Christmas. Can I exit and reenter the UK on the same EEA Family Permit? (within the same 6 month validity period) Or would I have to apply for a new one to come back into the UK? And if it's a matter of a month or so before Christmas when I'd relocate to the UK, what is the approximate turnaround time to get your passport back for travel after applying for the Residence Card? I know I should apply for the Residence Card as soon as I can, once I make it to the UK, but if it seems to be too much effort or cutting it too close to Christmas, might I still be ok just waiting until a month or two into my EEA Family Permit to apply for the Residence Card?

And if I wanted to travel more, as I was ideally hoping to explore Europe once getting to that side of the pond, do I have to keep asking for my passport back and returning it to the UKBA during the Residence Card application process? Or can I send it with the other supporting documents when I first apply, request it back as soon as needed for travel, and keep it in my possession for use until they specifically request it (to put the Residence Card in, if that's how it works?...)?


----------



## leedavey (May 20, 2011)

Lil_M said:


> EEA Family Permit applied for as of yesterday! Thinking ahead, I have some questions for my next step of obtaining the Residence Card after I move to the UK -
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll want my husband and myself to both to come back to the US for Christmas. Can I exit and reenter the UK on the same EEA Family Permit? (within the same 6 month validity period) Or would I have to apply for a new one to come back into the UK? And if it's a matter of a month or so before Christmas when I'd relocate to the UK, what is the approximate turnaround time to get your passport back for travel after applying for the Residence Card? I know I should apply for the Residence Card as soon as I can, once I make it to the UK, but if it seems to be too much effort or cutting it too close to Christmas, might I still be ok just waiting until a month or two into my EEA Family Permit to apply for the Residence Card?
> 
> And if I wanted to travel more, as I was ideally hoping to explore Europe once getting to that side of the pond, do I have to keep asking for my passport back and returning it to the UKBA during the Residence Card application process? Or can I send it with the other supporting documents when I first apply, request it back as soon as needed for travel, and keep it in my possession for use until they specifically request it (to put the Residence Card in, if that's how it works?...)?



Hi Lil_M,

1. Yes you can use a valid EEA FP for multiple re-entries

2. If you apply for EEA RC and do not request your passport back you need to allow for up to 6 months (or possibly more) without your passport

3. It is your call as to whether you apply for EEA RC before Christmas, just keep in mind that a) it seems that COAs are being issued quickly these days (I got a COA issued last week dated 2 working days after the UKBA received my EEA2 application) and you can request your passports back without affecting the application process.

If I were you I would apply for EEA RC as soon as you arrive in the UK because if you plan to do any travel without your husband you really need a valid EEA FP in your passport or possibly the COA from your RC application. If you delay your RC application then you could find yourself with neither of these, this making unaccompanied travel problematic.

4. After you request your passports back your RC application continues and the UKBA will request your passport back to insert the vignette.


----------



## leedavey (May 20, 2011)

leedavey said:


> Hi Lil_M,
> 
> 1. Yes you can use a valid EEA FP for multiple re-entries
> 
> ...



Sorry just to correct my point 4 above; the UKBA may not request your passport back to insert the vignette:

"Your residence card may take the form of an endorsement in your passport (also called a 'vignette'), or it may be a separate document called an 'immigration status document'."

Fair chance they will just send you an ISD once RC application is approved.


----------

